# لقب العشيرة للأنثى



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
أيهما أصح عند ذكر لقب العشيرة أو القبيلة بعد اسم الأنثى .
فلانة الفلاني
أم ..
فلانة الفلانية ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

ذكر اسم العشيرة أو القبيلة بعد الاسم ليس لقبا، بل نسبة
اللقب هو صفة تطلق على الشخص لوصفه تصبح جزءا من اسمه. مثلا: أبو بكر الصديق، أو هارون الرشيد. هذه تؤنث وتذكر بالطبع مثل فاطمة الزهراء (وليس الأزهر)
تاريخيا كانت النسبة تؤنث أيضا مثل ليلى العامرية أو رابعة العدوية

اليوم أصبحت لا تؤنث لأنها لا تُعامل كنسبة بل كاسم علم فنقول فلانة الفلاني
أنا شخصيا لا أرى شيئا في التأنيث وأفضل لو كانت تؤنث ولكن علينا أن نتبع القواعد التي يتبعها بقية الناس


----------



## Mejeed

أجدت وأفدت .. زادك الله علما وفهما.
السائد اليوم في العراق - ولا أدري بشأن الدول العربية الأخرى - تسمية النسبة لقبا ، فيقال مثلا : الاسم الثلاثي واللقب ،
شكرا جزيلا .. وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------

